# bolivian rams diet



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey i have been having some problems with my rams. They have been extremely skitish and shy. In short their behavoir has not been what it used to be and i am not sure what to attribute it to. Water parameters are within normal limits, (nitrites 0, nitrates ~15PPM, PH7.4). I did just treat the tank for ick but they were acting stamgly before that also. Their coloration has much black in it and their fin movements seem stressed to me. I have tried lowering the ph and ive been keeping the tempertature around 78 degrees f. 

Anway ive run out of ideas so i started to think that maybe their diet is lacking in nutrients, ive only really been feading them flake foods and nothing else. Does anyone have any suggestions about alternate healthy foods for this species of fish that may supplement their diet? Or any other ideas about how to get these fish back to their active selves. 

ps. ive considered the idea that these particulair individuals are jsut shy but for the first 6 months i had them they were very active. Thanks guys


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My rams like live or frozen brine and daphnia. How big are they? If they have eggs they will guard them and you won't see them. Try a large water change and upping the temp a bit.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*I agree with emc...mine eat just about anything that will fit in thier mouth, and love frozen foods. Also, mine turn quite black when breeding. Not totally black, just the black is darker on them during this time. When they are guarding eggs, they get quite reclusive also. So look for eggs or wigglers. They lay on a flat surface, but dig a pit for the wigglers. 

Upping the temp would be advised as well. I keep my Ram tank at about 80 at all times. And they love fresh water!! I do 50% waterchanges once a week...and they just dance around with the new water. 

Hope that helps some. *


----------

